# Reverb Make An Offer Question



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I recently made an offer on a pedal and the offer was accepted. When I went to pay I noticed that tax was being added. No where in the offer process was it mentioned that tax would be charged.

My question is, if I want to make an offer on something, how do I know if tax is going to be added or not?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

The Canadian tax laws have changed, I'm sure someone else here can fill in the gory details.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Guncho said:


> I recently made an offer on a pedal and the offer was accepted. When I went to pay I noticed that tax was being added. No where in the offer process was it mentioned that tax would be charged.
> 
> My question is, if I want to make an offer on something, how do I know if tax is going to be added or not?


Add it to your cart and begin the checkout process. Prior to entering any payment information, you'll be provided with the full estimated payment breakdown.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mike_Blaszk said:


> Add it to your cart and begin the checkout process. Prior to entering any payment information, you'll be provided with the full estimated payment breakdown.


What I'm referring to is when you click make an offer. It's not listed anywhere during that process whether tax will be added or not.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Guncho said:


> What I'm referring to is when you click make an offer. It's not listed anywhere during that process whether tax will be added or not.


I don’t know if it still has it with the changes to reverb but it used to always say in the “store” details if they charged taxes.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Guncho said:


> What I'm referring to is when you click make an offer. It's not listed anywhere during that process whether tax will be added or not.


In the 'Make an Offer' window, you're correct. Its only listed in the 'Payment and Returns' section on the item/seller page and when going through the checkout process.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ask the seller, or ask Reverb.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If you buy something and they collect the taxes, but after you receive the item you return it do you get the tax paid back?


----------



## Festus McCorkindale (Dec 17, 2017)

Guncho said:


> What I'm referring to is when you click make an offer. It's not listed anywhere during that process whether tax will be added or not.


Yeah but if you add to cart and proceed to payment you’ll see what taxes you are going to be charged. It will give you an idea of what to expect to pay at your (reduced) offer price.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Festus McCorkindale said:


> Yeah but if you add to cart and proceed to payment you’ll see what taxes you are going to be charged. It will give you an idea of what to expect to pay at your (reduced) offer price.


Yeah that would work.


----------



## mick.335 (Sep 23, 2020)

In the "About Seller" field there is a "Payment & Returns" pull down menu. Scroll down to "Tax Policies" and it will list if the seller applies taxes to the purchase.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

mick.335 said:


> In the "About Seller" field there is a "Payment & Returns" pull down menu. Scroll down to "Tax Policies" and it will list if the seller applies taxes to the purchase.


That would work as well.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Are the taxes on top of your offer or are they included in your offer? IOW, does the seller receive your offer and see that X amount if tax will be deducted from your offer?

TG


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Al


traynor_garnet said:


> Are the taxes on top of your offer or are they included in your offer? IOW, does the seller receive your offer and see that X amount if tax will be deducted from your offer?
> 
> TG


All you see when you are making your offer is the price and the charge for shipping. Only once the seller accepts your offer and you go to pay do you see tax. Tax is on top of your offer.


----------



## Christmas Shoes (8 mo ago)

If it’s new, you’ll always have to pay taxes, if it’s used and from a private seller you don’t.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Christmas Shoes said:


> If it’s new, you’ll always have to pay taxes, if it’s used and from a private seller you don’t.


What if it's used and sold by a business or what looks to be a business?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

mick.335 said:


> In the "About Seller" field there is a "Payment & Returns" pull down menu. Scroll down to "Tax Policies" and it will list if the seller applies taxes to the purchase.


This. I always check.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Tax is on top of your offer.


Ugh, so now you cannot really offer ‘all in’ price. .

Thanks for the info


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Ugh, so now you cannot really offer ‘all in’ price. .
> 
> Thanks for the info


Of course you can. Take 13% off your number and that’s the offer.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> Of course you can. Take 13% off your number and that’s the offer.


Yeah that's what I'm doing. I'm calculating what I think the item is worth, deducting shipping and then deducting 13% if they are charging tax. That is my offer.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Budda said:


> Of course you can. Take 13% off your number and that’s the offer.


Well thanks captain obvious! 

I meant, you can’t just offer your “all in price“ without having to check for tax information. Admittedly, it’s not a great deal of work but it’s one more thing you have to scroll through and double check before you submit your bid.

i’m just razzing you with the “captain obvious“ statement. I typed my message on my smart TV (pita to write) so my post was as short as possible and not entirely clear.

TG


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you want it real easy just lowball haha


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Guncho said:


> What I'm referring to is when you click make an offer. It's not listed anywhere during that process whether tax will be added or not.


Probably depends where you live if you'll be taxed or not. Reverb can't know before you fill in the shipping destination.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

BGood said:


> Probably depends where you live if you'll be taxed or not. Reverb can't know before you fill in the shipping destination.


It does if you are logged in.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Guncho said:


> It does if you are logged in.


You could have it shipped elsewhere. I have an alternate pickup address in the States.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Guncho said:


> Yeah that's what I'm doing. I'm calculating what I think the item is worth, deducting shipping and then deducting 13% if they are charging tax. That is my offer.


So you're charging the seller tax.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay Player said:


> So you're charging the seller tax.


Pretty much.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Guncho said:


> Pretty much.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay Player said:


>


It did. I just offered $125 and was accepted on a Fender MTG Tremolo that was listed for $150. So I paid $125 + $25 shipping + tax so about $170 total on a pedal I figure is worth $170.


----------



## Bob Lawrason (Mar 5, 2017)

As of july 1,2022 Reverb add sales taxes to all orders whether you are a store or private seller - no way around it if you want to sell or buy gear on Reverb!!


----------

